# 3 Mile Bridge - Dead Fish



## 2LittleTime (Aug 5, 2012)

Drove across the bridge around 1:15 today and saw what appeared to be a very large dead fish near the end of the fishing pier. Very large, perhaps a porpoise. There was a boat near it. Anyone have any information on the incident?

Thanks


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

it was a dolphin i just seen a news post about it looks like it got tangled in an old anchor line


----------



## 2LittleTime (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Lyin Dog (Oct 1, 2007)

just saw this story:

http://www.weartv.com/news/features...dead-dolphin-pulled-pensacola-bay-41333.shtml


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

SaltWaterBuck said:


> it was a dolphin i just seen a news post about it looks like it got tangled in an old anchor line


Must be a slow week for news....


----------



## 2LittleTime (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks to all for the info.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

hsiF deR said:


> Must be a slow week for news....


ya who cares if such a large intelligent mammal dies….wtf:thumbdown:


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

a said:


> ya who cares if such a large intelligent mammal dies….wtf:thumbdown:


if he was intelligent ,seems like it would have made better choices 
where to play ...............lol 

its like seeing a beautiful trophy buck laying on the shoulder of the interstate ....sad definitely ,worth looking into yes , but not necessarly Breaking news...


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

a said:


> ya who cares if such a large intelligent mammal dies….wtf:thumbdown:


Oh wow, are you sure you didn't mean to be reading the peta.org forum? Have you looked in the hunting section lately? Have you noticed how many porpoises are out there compared to how many get reported as showing up dead? I think their population is gonna be ok...


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

a said:


> ya who cares if such a large intelligent mammal dies….wtf:thumbdown:


Hope I didn't hurt your feelings.

Honestly, I hate the things. If there population is healthy(which it has to be) I would like to see a season on the things. :thumbsup:


----------



## Draytonr33 (Jul 8, 2013)

My question is isnt someone missing a anchor? Did they just cut the rope when they noticed the dolphin tangled in it?

Where did all the fishing line come from. I completely understand that at times we lose a few yards of line while fishing, but it sounds to me from reports I have read its quite a bit more than a few pieces the dolphin was wrapped in........


Not sure im following the story all the way here


----------

